# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Anyone ever diagnosed with Klinefelter's Syndrome?

## newKlinefelterGuy

Hello everyone.

Last week I was diagnosed with klinefelter's syndrome and was prescribed to take 200mg/depo test each week.

I guess my question is I am 25, never knew that I had this kind of thing going on in my system, now that I do know, what kinds of changes did you guys see and what kinds of things will i see?
I noticed alot of depression, gyno on the pecks, always sleepy and tired, bad grades in school, very bad memory, and hard time getting up lately, and getting excited about sex.

I guess my question is for those who have been going thru this, and people who could give me an idea of why such a little bit of liquid could make me change dramtically or will it?

I also have a gf who is 24, had some problems, tend to fight alot and she has lied to me in the past and for some reason i have stuck with her, is this because i am insecure about loosing her, because that missing of test in the body, or because what?

last question, will i gain weight and will i get better training and stronger in the gyms? I am just wondering how long will i gain weight as long as i am on a good routine, good diet, and working hard at it too. 

Thank you for your help and support.

----------


## TheStromba

200mg a week is a light dose for muscle building purposes. IMO you will get a good change in your mood, attention span and sex drive.

Yes you will find that that little liquid is magic stuff. That is why so many guys on the boards are so excited about it.

PS: is your perscription for a cycle or year round ?

----------


## newKlinefelterGuy

YEAR AROUND, and I can't get the cypionate right now, so i might have to take enanthiate, which sucks, but oh well

----------


## Autgrfan98

Hey man.... Was in the same boat as you.... was told in April about HRT/ Low Test. If TNT is around, he is the man with the answers... he can give you some good suggestions and pointer on where to go and studies to read up on..... Like they said 200 wont be enough for a cycle, but it will change a lot of things. Your lucky,... my doc stuck me on Androgel , which is a big pain..........shoot me a PM if you have any questions...........Hang in,.,,,, It's not the end of the world.......

----------

